

Insert animated GIFs into any conversation - kilovoltaire
http://www.getinsertpic.com/

======
elliomax
I use this app every day and it is just awesome. I can respond to situations
with a GIF almost instantly, it allows for true reaction GIFs. I also really
like the Github insert feature for commenting on Pull Requests. Check it out.

